# Once a betta has fought will his fins ever grow back?



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

My betta in my community tank lost his fins to another betta. They seem to be growing back VERY slowly. I heard that they never grow back fully is this true?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

yuo're betta is in a community tank with another betta? :-o. You're not supposed to house 2 male betta's together for any reason, they'll fight and his fins will never heal coz he'll keep getting attacked.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

It can, once they're isolated! Or they won't quit fighting! ...


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

they will never grow back 100%


RC


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

no, no hes not in with another betta.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

> My betta in my community tank lost his fins to another betta.





> no, no hes not in with another betta.


?
im confused...did u take him out? and why would u put 2 males bettas in one tank together?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

some people can successfully keep to males in a larger tank, so i tried it with no luck.
They both were fine until they decided they like the same side of the tank then i removed the one.
but the current betta is in the community tank.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

It happens EVERY time. At some point they find each other and attack. I've seen it happen in tanks 100G +


RC


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

ya we wont be doing that again


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I think the ppl you've heard of that kept 2 males together perhaps were keeping siblings together. I've heard that some people keep males from the same spawn together with no drama's. But 2 from totally different spawns will always result in disaster.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

well they werent kep together to do too much damage, only a day and both lived... but anyways its ok about his fins i like him anyways


----------

